# More helecopters needed



## John A Silkstone (Aug 29, 2009)

Extra helicopters would make British force 'more tactically effective', Afghanistan commander

Brigadier Tim Radford, the head of British forces in Afghanistan has said more helicopters and surveillance aircraft would make his troops “more tactically effective”. 

The officer, who has suffered the worse fatalities off all the brigades that have deployed to Helmand with 55 dead so far, has suggested that greater air power would “benefit” his troops. 

Soldiers from Gen Sir Richard Dannatt downwards have been calling on the Government to increase the volume of equipment going to Afghanistan and for Whitehall to treat the conflict as a war. 

Brig Radford, commander of the 9,000 troops in 19 Light Brigade which has also suffered 185 wounded in action, said: "I had enough helicopters to do what I wanted on Operation Panther's Claw [the campaign to seize a Taliban stronghold] but ask any commander and they will tell you they would like more. 

"More helicopters would certainly make us more tactically effective but I am realistic about the timelines required to deliver them to theatre." 

But Brigadier Tim Radford said that although extra unmanned aerial drones and helicopters would be useful, he has adequate resources to do his job. 

The brigadier was asked whether he endorsed former head of the Army Gen Dannatt's call for more unmanned drones, which can spot where the Taliban have laid bombs. 

"Anything that is going to provide situational awareness for my soldiers is of benefit," he said. 

The Government insists the military has never been as well resourced as it is at present but ministers have been criticised by opposition politicians for failing to give troops enough air back-up. 

He warned that progress needed to be made at the negotiating table and expressed regret at military deaths. 

"Every loss we feel deeply in a very close-knit Task Force but morale has never wavered because the soldiers are well-led at every level," he said. 

"They understand why they are here and they believe over the course of the summer that they have put the Taliban on the back foot. 

"The British Army will remain here as part of the International Security Assistance Force for as long as it takes to do the job and for as long as the Afghans want us to be here." 

Brig Radford added his men have fought with resilience and fortitude in a war which has claimed 207 British lives. 

The brigade’s main effort and where is has sustained most casualties has been clearing a Taliban stronghold in central Helmand in Operation Panther’s Claw. Part of the aim was to allow the voters among the 80,000 population to go to the polls last week but it has since emerged that as little as 150 people voted – fewer the number of British dead and wounded in the last two months.


----------



## 03Fox2/1 (Aug 29, 2009)

If these statistics are correct, it is indeed tragic and sad that fewer people voted in Helmand, Afghanistan then the number of British troops killed and wounded while protecting their right to vote. 
  This is why modern wars, fought by democracies such as America and the UK, trying to bring about what we perceive as necessary changes in foreign lands, are so complicated and indecisive as of late. Our governments have a sacred obligation to support troops sent into harms way with any and all requirements to successfully accomplish their mission. Otherwise, these brave professional soldiers become cannon fodder for the politicians who may micro-manage the war and deny funds and ultimately abandon the war to defeat, when victory only required the fortitude and conviction to see it through. I believe it to be immoral to send troops into battle and encourage or allow their defeat because of lack of funding for that war. 
  The political interference and lack of support by our own people can and does give strength to our enemies and our enemies know that if history is to be repeated, all they have to do is avoid defeat today and eventually they will win tomorrow. If nothing else, VietNam showed them this. We won most of the battles in VietNam and inflicted terrible casualties on our enemy, yet ultimately lost our will to win. We negotiated a ceasefire and pulled our combat troops out and Congress cut off funds for the war. 
That is what the Taliban remember and I'm sure, hope to repeat in Afghanistan.
Semper Fi


----------

